# USMC question



## Lifter25 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have a question. I am a Motor Transport Marine who is pretty disappointed with the Marine Corps thus far. I joined the Marines to serve my country, and shoot guns and do hard PT. Anyway, what is the process of me lat moving into the Infantry? Would it be worth extending my contract? Would I have to re do all of SOI? Or should I simply get out after my time is up and try for a Army infantry spot with the Guard or something. 

Thanks


----------



## Teufel (Jan 1, 2016)

Put in a lat move to 0321 recon


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 1, 2016)

If I put in the recon lat move package, do you know if I would have to go through the entire SOI rifleman course? Reason I ask is that now I am in very good shape, however after the 2.5 months of SOI I don't know how much running and swimming I would be able to do during that time, and then be out of shape for BRC 
Thanks


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2016)

A. ENLISTED MARINES IN ANY MOS, IN THE GRADES OF E1 TO E4, AS WELL AS E5 WITH LESS THAN 2 YEARS TIME IN GRADE, CAN APPLY FOR A LATERAL MOVE TO MOS 0321. AT THIS TIME THE 0321 MOS IS CLOSED TO LATERAL MOVES FOR SSGT AND ABOVE. FIRST TERM MARINES WITH UP TO 3 YEARS OF REMAINING OBLIGATED SERVICE MUST SUBMIT LATERAL MOVE REQUESTS TO CMC (MMEA-6) THROUGH THEIR CAREER RETENTION SPECIALIST (CRS). CAREER MARINES IN THE PAY GRADES OF E4-E5 WITH 3 THROUGH 8 YEARS OF SERVICE WHO DESIRE TO LATMOVE, MUST ALSO SUBMIT A REQUEST THROUGH THEIR CRS. FIRST TERM MARINES WHO LATMOVE ARE ONLY ENTITLED TO A SELECTIVE REENLISTMENT BONUS (SRB) IF THEY ARE REQUIRED TO REENLIST TO GAIN OBLIGATED SERVICE IN CONJUNCTION WITH A LATMOVE. SRB PAYMENTS WILL BE MADE UPON SUCCESSFUL COMPLETION OF THE SOI-W, BASIC RECONNAISSANCE COURSE. CAREER MARINES DO NOT RATE A SRB FOR LATMOVE. MARINES THAT FAIL TO COMPLETE TRAINING WILL BE RECLASSIFIED/REASSIGNED ACCORDING TO THE NEEDS OF THE MARINE CORPS.
B. MARINES APPROVED FOR A LATERAL MOVE MUST HAVE AT LEAST 24 MONTHS OBLIGATED SERVICE UPON GRADUATION FROM THE BASIC RECONNAISSANCE COURSE.
C. MARINES STABILIZED FOR DEPLOYMENT WILL NOT BE ASSIGNED A SCHOOL SEAT UNTIL AFTER THEY RETURN FROM DEPLOYMENT.
*D. MARINES APPROVED FOR LATERAL MOVE FROM OCCUPATIONAL FIELDS OTHER THAN INFANTRY (03XX) WILL BE REQUIRED TO FIRST GRADUATE THE (0300) BASIC INFANTRYMAN COURSE (CID M10HDG2 OR M03HDG4) FOLLOWED BY THE (0311) Y RIFLEMAN COURSE (CID M100312 OR M030314).* *COMMANDERS MAY SUBMIT A REQUEST TO DC M&RA (MMEA-6/RAP) VIA DC PP&O (POG-26) TO WAIVE THIS REQUIREMENT ON A CASE-BY-CASE BASIS*.

RECONNAISSANCE MARINE LATERAL MOVE POLICY AND PROCEDURES > The Official United States Marine Corps Public Website > Messages Display


PS If you want it bad enough you'll do anything to get it including re-upping and SOI and whatever else it takes. If you're not committed, don't bother.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you very much that answered my question.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> Thank you very much that answered my question.


 
Best of success to you.  Sites like this did not exist while I was still in, hell the Internet barely existed at that time! 

Strictly out of curiosity, did you go into the Corps open contract?    Just wondering how you ended up in Motor-T when you joined the Corps to "shoot guns and do hard PT."

As I recall, that was not exactly the mantra of the Motor-T guys I knew!   LOL


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Honestly when I enlisted I kinda thought that all Marines were like infantry and did stuff like that, but as I am finding out now it's not like that.


----------



## JBS (Jan 2, 2016)

What did you mean by go through SOI "again"?

You went through MCT.  ITB is very different.  At ITB, you will truly learn to hump/ruck, you'll spend a lot more time at the range, and of course move on to learn your actual MOS- whether you end up an 11, a 31, 41, etc.

As an 03, you'll definitely learn squad and platoon level fire and maneuver, you'll spend plenty of time in the field, humping/rucking, and lots of PT.   I would in no way want to "avoid" SOI anyway, as it will only prepare you for the basics, which you will then build upon once you get to a Rifle platoon.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you know if ITB ever gets guys who are lat moving and are L.Cpl and above and such?


----------



## JBS (Jan 2, 2016)

There are LCpl's  there, as students, yes.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> If I put in the recon lat move package, do you know if I would have to go through the entire SOI rifleman course? Reason I ask is that now I am in very good shape, however after the 2.5 months of SOI I don't know how much running and swimming I would be able to do during that time, and then be out of shape for BRC
> Thanks



I don't think lat movers do the entire SOI rifleman course anymore. They used to.  You may do a portion of it but I'm positive that they don't do the whole thing. You do attend Basic Recon Prep Course though.  That used to be optional for officers and lat movers but it's mandatory now because officers and lat movers experienced higher attrition rates than Marines on recon contracts.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 2, 2016)

I know that some Marines on the west coast have been TADed to 1st Recon Battalion to help them prep for BRC.  You may be able to do something similar.  Are you on the west or east coast?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2016)

.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am East coast, at Camp Lejune. Does anyone know if it's 2 years you have to be in the Marine Corps, or if it's 2 years in your MOS before you can submit the entire lat move package to the career planner?


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone for answering my questions.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> ...Does anyone know if it's 2 years you have to be in the Marine Corps, or if it's 2 years in your MOS before you can submit the entire lat move package to the career planner?...


 

Where in here do you see a requirement for two years in MOS or enlistment? 

RECONNAISSANCE MARINE LATERAL MOVE POLICY AND PROCEDURES > The Official United States Marine Corps Public Website > Messages Display


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sir, I was told that in order to lat move out of a MOS, you have to have been in that MOS for 2 years?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2016)

Have you done any of your own research, or are you just asking questions here?   From where I sit you're just looking to be spoon fed info.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> Honestly when I enlisted I kinda thought that all Marines were like infantry and did stuff like that, but as I am finding out now it's not like that.



Which brings me back to my original question.  Did you enlist with a contract to Motor T or did you go "open contract?"


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes Sir, I have asked alot of NCO's and others about Recon. And my original mos was Combat Engineer, however I went to boot camp on a different day and it was changed to 35xx field.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2016)

You are young and inexperienced at life.  According to your profile, you are just 18, and are likely fresh out of MOS school.  Have you even been in the Corps a full year yet?  There is plenty to do and see before you get as jaded as you appear to be already.  (at least a year in Okinawa !)

It just seems that you are making decisions about your life based on assumptions,  "I thought" and "somebody told me".  I would not begin to give you advice about Recon, but I will tell you that regardless of where you go in the Corps, you need to be able to make solid decisions based on fact, or at least a solid hypothesis.

For what it's worth, you told @policemedic that you have asked "a lot of NCO's and others about Recon".  Were these Recon NCO's?  Have you talked to your career planner?


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

No I went to boot camp a week after I graduated high school and I have only been in about 7 months. No sir, I have asked Motor Transport NCO'S about it and others I meet out in town. Thank you for all the answers though.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> I have asked Motor Transport NCO'S about it and others I meet out in town.



Take the sage advice given here, read the links given to you, and believe everything @Teufel tells you, Teufel may know a thing or two about Recon and the requirements... 

remember, the guys on the street and in Mo-T may have had aspirations for Recon that got shot down or never were of the caliber needed to fill those slots...  talk to the Recon recruiters and active Recon guys at Lejeune, and read the Recon website.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Aye Sir. Will do thank you again.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> Sir, I was told that in order to lat move out of a MOS, you have to have been in that MOS for 2 years?


 
Check with your CRS about that.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Will do sir


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck.

Be the best that you can right now in your MOS.  Bring that trait to 0321.  

Being disgruntled is a state of mind, regardless of MOS.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 2, 2016)

Will do Sir. If anything works out in a year or two I will try to update you.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 2, 2016)

Lifter25 said:


> Will do Sir. If anything works out in a year or two I will try to update you.



Are you due to deploy?  Your unit should be able to let you try out after get back from a deployment.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 3, 2016)

No not deploy but in April I am going to Japan.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 3, 2016)

You should be able to apply for a lat transfer now to take place after you get back.  Talk to your career retention specialist and give it a shot.


----------



## Lifter25 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you sir..


----------

